# Old Time Rv Video!



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Clicky...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Love it! Thanks


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

That was great.

Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

A dollar a week and .25 for electricy....cheap..cheap.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for sharing - it was great!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> A dollar a week and .25 for electricy....cheap..cheap.


Um....not by the standards of _that_ day


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

That is really cool. I will have to pass that on. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I resent the point about Dad's homemade camper from Iowa. It had to be Missouri.


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

Kinda compact huh? Were people shorter and thinner back then? Im about 5 feet and 5 inches and somewhere in the vicinity of 150-155







I don't think I'd fit! lol

I love vintage







Thanks for sharing!
Christina


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Great clip. Interesting that it was from 1937, right in the middle of the great depression. If things get real tough, Ill be looking for that $1.00 a week park in FLA.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

[quote name='garyb1st' date='Nov 21 2008, 08:54 PM' post='322101']
Great clip. Interesting that it was from 1937, right in the middle of the great depression. If things get real tough, Ill be looking for that $1.00 a week park in FLA.








[/quote

I thought the video was appropriate and put things in perspective in our current economic times. Not that many years ago people had a lot less than we all enjoy now. Many are going through tough times right now, but we still have much more than our grandparents could imagine.


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

They call that the good old days, great video


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I-oh-way and a de-lux model??????? We still have 4 trailer citys...we just call them trailer parks now. Funny video though.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> A dollar a week and .25 for electricy....cheap..cheap.


Um....not by the standards of _that_ day








[/quote]

Accordind to an online calculator:

What cost $1.25 in 1937 would cost $17.87 in 2007.

That is good for a week by todays standard but I bet there were no other facilites and I did'nt see any air conditioners to use that electricity.


----------

